# Typewriter Biting



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Would this concern you or will it correct itself when older (i.e. could it be due to teething)? Reason I ask is the pup I have right now, GSD, will typewriter bite if you slacken the tension on something he has, but he has a very hard initial bite.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I think what you are talking about is a regrip when the tension is slack, you are talking about something like tugwork right ??


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It is often caused by the stress of loosing the bite. Genetics can also play a factor in it.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

and the teething could really be a part. Or you focus on a right bite now, or wait till teething is over so he won't learn now a way of biting you don't want.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

How old is this pup and what lines is he out of?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Or........describe the typewriter biting. Some dogs that push in get called that, the other is that maybe you are going slack and he is considering the out if you have trained it. Gosh so much info from your post to work with.......I am overwhelmed LOL


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Sounds to me like a stress or nerve issue. Not a big deal, just take your time with him. Don't put too much too fast on him.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Typewriter biting to me is that the dog will get a tight first grip then as the dog is worked he will start to loose his grip and move up or down the sleeve. To stop the dog from going all over the sleeve you keep him on a tight line and if he does start doing this he will loose the sleeve. He has to figure out that he must grip and grip hard to keep the sleeve. Bungee would help here. Also a round table would help as well. ( I'm sorry for useing the table word but it will help.) You can work the dog longer on the table, decoy and dog want burn themselves out. It won't take as many sessions to get him to realize that he will loose the sleeve if he don't keep a tight grip.


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

When I go slack he gets gentle with the grip and begins to chew. IF I have tension, he will hang on. No out yet. 

I used a line and just made him lose the tug. Well now I just don't bother with it, his molars are all coming in so might as well wait.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

No bitework during teething!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> No bitework during teething!



I don't work with puppies, too much drama. This sure seems, to me, like some sage advice.

DFrost


----------



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Typewriter biting to me is that the dog will get a tight first grip then as the dog is worked he will start to loose his grip and move up or down the sleeve. To stop the dog from going all over the sleeve you keep him on a tight line and if he does start doing this he will loose the sleeve. He has to figure out that he must grip and grip hard to keep the sleeve. Bungee would help here. Also a round table would help as well. ( I'm sorry for useing the table word but it will help.) You can work the dog longer on the table, decoy and dog want burn themselves out. It won't take as many sessions to get him to realize that he will loose the sleeve if he don't keep a tight grip.


Can you explain to me the purpose of the table and what's it mainly used for?
I have never seen this done in person only in photos..


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Jose' I sent you a PM.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I have found that typewriter biting is more often a *stress issue, *like Jay said. It doesn't matter the lines or the breed of dog. If bite work is done during teething, we NEVER pull on the rag and the puppy always wins. If the helper lowers their profile and works in prey, or ties a line to the tug or rag, they distance themself from the dog. I have seen typerwriters move all over and the problem has been with the decoy/helper...too much pressure. We always work puppies through the teething stage, but we never pull on the rag and weaken teeth which are trying to set! 

You can see one of our group members GSD puppy on the DELMARVA WORKING DOG GROUP page. Zahn is 6 months old and has been worked in prey from 8 weeks of age. We will do nothing until he is about 8-10 on the defensive end. Zahn is owned by Jennifer Adams of Lewes, Delaware and it isn't for sale...I've tried and been turned down at $2,000.00 "as is!"


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

Sounds like stress. Let him win on the very inital bite then run him a short bit in a prey circle. As he gets more comfortable slowly incress the fight for the object. DO NOT RUSH THIS!!! Better to go slow on this one.


----------

